# Toro CCR2000 won't start when hot



## Fred Mertz (Sep 30, 2011)

I have an older Toro CCR 2000 model 38180. When cold it starts on the first or second pull. After running it awhile and shutting it off it won't start again (no spark) until it cools off. Half hour or so. Coil or ignitor? Big money items from Toro.


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

My suggestion is the coil. I have had a similar issue with my Lawn Boy mower. New coil fixed it. How much is the replacement?


----------



## Fred Mertz (Sep 30, 2011)

govenatorx said:


> My suggestion is the coil. I have had a similar issue with my Lawn Boy mower. New coil fixed it. How much is the replacement?


The coil and the ignitor from Toro are over $150 EACH. I can get an aftermarket ignitor (Stens Megafire II) for 417. BUT...not sure which one is is the problem when the engine is hot.


----------



## Fred Mertz (Sep 30, 2011)

Fred Mertz said:


> The coil and the ignitor from Toro are over $150 EACH. I can get an aftermarket ignitor (Stens Megafire II) for 417. BUT...not sure which one is is the problem when the engine is hot.


I mean't $17.00


----------



## Fred Mertz (Sep 30, 2011)

Fred Mertz said:


> I have an older Toro CCR 2000 model 38180. When cold it starts on the first or second pull. After running it awhile and shutting it off it won't start again (no spark) until it cools off. Half hour or so. Coil or ignitor? Big money items from Toro.


Fred Mertz here Dec. 6, 2022 AD. After installing the Stens Mega Fire Module on the machine eleven years ago the Toro has been running fine, no problem. Installed new paddles, scraper bar and wheel. Waiting for some snow.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Fred Mertz said:


> Fred Mertz here Dec. 6, 2022 AD. After installing the Stens Mega Fire Module on the machine eleven years ago the Toro has been running fine, no problem. Installed new paddles, scraper bar and wheel. Waiting for some snow.


Is this what you have used? Thanks!


----------

